# Pete Docter Jury Presentation Photocall at the Palais des Festivals during the 62nd International Cannes Film Festival 2009.05.13. 62nd Cannes Film Fe



## Claudia (14 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## AMUN (14 Mai 2009)

Danke für Pete... seine Zeichentrick Filme sind mit Abstand die besten


----------

